# Oregon Grape



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

does anyone know anything about this root.  I want to put it in a soap for eczema but the only form I've found it so far was an alchohol base extract


----------



## rszuba (May 31, 2009)

here is some info, it does mention use for skin,

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/ ... peroot.php


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

rszuba said:
			
		

> here is some info, it does mention use for skin,
> 
> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/ ... peroot.php



Thank you I am considering soaping this, and I see 10% may be a good amount to add in after cook in hp

Thank you


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 18, 2009)

In my vinegar rinse for my hair I make a tea with it that is nice. Are you going to infuse it in oil for the hp? That would be really nice in soap.


----------

